# black snapper at Sykes



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Went to Sykes over the weekend using shrimp and pinfish. I went to the end using shrimp first but only caught pinfish. Decided to cut up some pinfish and throw out to one of the bumpers and let sit . Around 10 am rod bent, drag screaming, and heart pumping, I then reach for the rod tighten down the drag and I feel that he went into structure so I did what everybody has told me to do and let line out so I let a few yards out. I then reeled up a little bit then felt he moved again and reeled fast to get away from the structure pumping holding the spool. I see it from a distance looking like a porgy, (cool I am eating porgy tonight) closer it gets I say out loud that is a huge mangrove snapper. Never do what I did and reel up a fish especially if you have a bridge net next and if you're by your self. Fish measured 15 inches and was thrown on ice. Left the spot and went down to the octagon pier with the rest of the live shrimp and immediately hook up to a 12.5 inch snapper. That was the end of my trip hope all enjoy, and if you don't mind going on YouTube and entering $100 fishing gear giveaway on channel Joshua Taylor.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

The picture


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

that's great, maybe ill try out there this weekend. love me some mangroves.


----------



## spacebase1952 (Jul 12, 2015)

where is sykes?


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

spacebase1952 said:


> where is sykes?



The bridge between Gulf Breeze and Pensacola Beach


----------

